# Help with wiring



## JT22 (9 mo ago)

I have an old rain bird rc 7bi controller and I want to upgrade it to b hyve 57946. For the wiring, besides the zones and common wires, what do I need to connect to the new controller? In the old controller, I have two wires (white/red and white/brown) for transformer and one wire (white/orange) for master/pump start. Thanks


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Looks like the transformer is what is powering the system, you should be able to leave that off, the new system looks like it plugs directly into the wall. You already figured out you will need to connect the zone and common wires, you will also need to connect your white/orange pump wire. I assume that you have a relay on the pump, but if not you will need to have one according to the B-Hyve manual.


----------

